# Super Tuesday!



## Lawson. (Mar 1, 2016)

To all you Americans, go do your civic duty and vote! 

If you want to vote but don't know how/where/when, there's a https://vote.berniesanders.com (site) that gives you all of that good info (it may seem biased but I honestly don't know of any other like it).


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 1, 2016)

Leaving for Atalanta now to cast my vote. May just make it.

No wait.......


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 1, 2016)

I sent Bernie another 10 bucks to help fight Wall Street/Saudi Royal backed fake Liberals.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Mar 1, 2016)

On BBC World Report (or whatever the radio show was this afternoon on NPR), the announcer repeated the phrase, "the most powerful person in the world."

And we wonder why Trump is running. It's like the ultimate catnip.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2016)

Well the Gulf State Royal Families/Beheaders, Soros, Styers, Buffet, Goldman Sachs, AIG, Morgan Stanley, and the Rothschilds beat Americans in Tennessee last night. Below Average turnout.
The billionaires want to make America "whole" again as the divisions they created in 2008 went a little too far in Baltimore, Chicago and St.Louis.
So at least the new slogan appears to be an inkling of an apology.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2016)

Meanwhile white, indian, Hispanic, Asian and black racist Americans beat the Wall Street, Koch Brothers and global billionaires on the GOP side of things where turnout was 45% higher than 2008.

The billionaires are pretty smart though.

They had a backdrop of every race, tribe, religion and gender known to man squished in behind Hillary to give the appearance of a world at peace as they flood Europe with unskilled millions, and kill hundreds of thousands in the Middle East, and burn down American neighborhoods.

So the backdrop of unity led naturally by a wealthy white Liberal who is the only hope for these minority victims is a powerful message.....
There's still time for me to decide if I want NeoCons posing as kind and gentle puppy and kitten lovers.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 2, 2016)

Two black guys with deadpan expressions stood behind the Trump Presidential podium at Mare Lago last night. Umm.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 2, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I sent Bernie another 10 bucks to help fight Wall Street/Saudi Royal backed fake Liberals.



Well that was 10 bucks well spent wasn't it.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 2, 2016)

Incidentally, I shouldn't say this because it's your election. But Rubio could well be clinically insane.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Two black guys with deadpan expressions stood behind the Trump Presidential podium at Mare Lago last night. Umm.


Actually it was 3 stand ins.
Nothing escapes the eyes of Chimuelo.
And they looked so out of place too.
Didn't even clap when Trump said he supported the KKK.

I bet it was a Joe Pesci/Danny Glover moment when they tried to get into the Rally.
The guys wearing white Hoods and Gestapo uniforms said "you can't go to this rally"....
One black guy says, why not...? Well.......you're black."
The other black guy nods and says " you are" but then the phone rang saying give those niggas seats behind the Fuhrer...
He wants them in his I hate minorities video.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Well that was 10 bucks well spent wasn't it.



Yes it was, as I wanted my message heard that I support American voters, as opposed to the wealthy white NeoCons and Suadi beheaders.
I know the Saudis are great allies, I'd rather have them on our side than the Iranian beheaders.
They are moderates.

Not sure if that means they only behead semi annually or monthly, as opposed to weekly and daily beheadings in the land of the Spinach Chinned Mullahs.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 2, 2016)

It's over folks. It's Hillary vs. Trump. A couple quick takeaways. 

First, the GOP is severely fractured. You have to go back to the years after the Johnson administration to see things this splintered. The _Andrew Johnson_ administration. It's now beyond repair, and likely unable to seriously govern. 

Marco Rubio was on CNN this morning saying the entire heart and soul of the Republican Party is at stake over the next few weeks. Whether they want to stand united, or follow this madman Trump into the abyss. Not his exact words, but essentially that's it.

Sorry Marco, but you and the rest of your ilk long ago gave up on whatever heart you had in favor of money and power. The GOP as we knew it had no real soul, abandoned whatever Goldwater/Reagan conservative principles it may have once had, and firmly chained itself to the upwardly mobile power grabbing affluent-avarice elite. It's a little too late to try to pretend it isn't so, or that you continuing down this path will be a less painful option than the madman.

As the saying goes, there will be no change until the pain of staying the same is greater than the pain of change.

Republican voters have crossed that Rubicon, and their party led them right to it.

This isn't to imply it's all hunky-dory on the Dem side. Low voter turnout. Disinterest in their candidates. Hillary is the Dem's Goldman-Sachs representative. Sanders a nice old guy with some good ideas, and honest about how corrupted things are, but not enough clarity for many people on how his plan will improve our lives.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2016)

But Hillary represents all of mankind and even planetary travelers.

Also a good analogy here of how these poor victims who aren't smart enough to succeed unless white folks help them...
I couldn't find the Martian, Eskimo or Tibetan Monk, but I believe the Antarctican Muslim in wind resistant dress was an expensive prop.




post a picture


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 2, 2016)

snowleopard said:


> It's over folks. It's Hillary vs. Trump. A couple quick takeaways.
> 
> First, the GOP is severely fractured.



Of course the GOP is fractured. Their candidate was Jeb Bush, who could almost invoke death through boredom like some awful Shaylaman film plot. They cannot control Trump. How do you combat that? You can't.

They have a candidate in Rubio who thinks abortion is a complete no no even if it resulted through incest or rape. That's about as fucking crazy as you can get. 

Sanders was never ever going to stand up against Goldman Sachs. He may as well step down now.

The difficulty for Trump might occur when either Rubio or Cruz steps down. Depends on what deal they can come up with.

If it comes down to Hillary v Trump, the smart money might be on Hillary atm unless something really changes, and it probably will between now and then.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 2, 2016)

Of course, should Hillary win, she will be the first US President thats shaped like a wigwam.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 2, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Actually it was 3 stand ins.
> Nothing escapes the eyes of Chimuelo.
> And they looked so out of place too.
> Didn't even clap when Trump said he supported the KKK.
> ...


Ok, I laughed out loud after I read this, Jimmy. You're a fuckin' treasure


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah well....
I went to Noshville (my favorite Jewish breakfast spot on Broadway) last night after the vote and I must say the wealthy white Queen had zero support.
But then again I didn't admit I was a Bernie supporter until another couple spoke up and said they voted for the Bern.
Amazing how Trump supporters and Sanders supporters are so civil to each other.
Never figured these Cowboys would like either of these Northerners, but when given the choice of Rubio or Clinton, there's no love lost there.

I started thinking about it and everywhere I go people for Sanders or Trump have a bond of the outsider I guess.
I have until July to change my DMV registration to Republican.
Hopefully the Bern can hang until California where I sure hope the Hollywood elites that always praise Hugo and Fidel, do the right thing.

But you know as soon as someone wants a cut of their 8 figured salaries, we might see they were just preparing for a movie.
Most likely go with the wealthy whites since they get favors for those 30,000 dollar a plate fundraisers.
Their quest and dedication to fight the war on wealth inequality is most appreciated, even if it's just like the 6 figures for a 60 second puppy and kitten commercial, or half a million for a speech to Goldman Sachs....

Entertaining and serving the commoners must be tiring work..


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 3, 2016)

There seems to be this desperate attempt from the GOP to save their party from Trump. Mitt Romney is coming out in force, he sounds like another candidate, and is giving Hillary a lot of ammo to work with down the road. It also appears they are really digging into the billionaire donor class for cash to somehow, some way, get money to match Trump.

But I think it's too late. Their candidate of choice, Jeb Bush, turned out to be a flaccid mop, masterful at the canned speeches people are most sick of. Rubio just looks and sounds like a college kid trying to talk his way into grad school next to Trump. And Cruz is a serious loose cannon. I can't see the party money wanting to hand their coffers over to him.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm kinda of hoping that Cruz wins in a way, because I wasn't alive the last time the US dropped nuclear weapons. It's a bit like people who weren't alive here when we were not in the EU and can't understand what that was like through no fault of their own, but would like to know. That's the same way I feel about Cruz in a sort of self destructive way.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 3, 2016)

snowleopard said:


> There seems to be this desperate attempt from the GOP to save their party from Trump. Mitt Romney is coming out in force, he sounds like another candidate, and is giving Hillary a lot of ammo to work with down the road. It also appears they are really digging into the billionaire donor class for cash to somehow, some way, get money to match Trump.
> 
> But I think it's too late. Their candidate of choice, Jeb Bush, turned out to be a flaccid mop, masterful at the canned speeches people are most sick of. Rubio just looks and sounds like a college kid trying to talk his way into grad school next to Trump. And Cruz is a serious loose cannon. I can't see the party money wanting to hand their coffers over to him.


I agree with your entire post. They waited far too long.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 3, 2016)

Truth be told, I think had they gotten rid of Trump, it would merely suspended the inevitable. The party is fracturing.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 3, 2016)

As the only Paleontologist in this thread I concur that the Romni-Sore-Ass species is of little use.
Especially when you have a Bringham Young Mormon scholar trying to convince believers in Jesus, that he knows the truth....
I just don't see the Trump Evangelicals flocking to Mitt's side.

Speaking of Bringham Young...

Anyone know how he got that name..?
The modern name is just a translation from days of old.
Mormon disciples would be summoned to the great leaders Log Cabin.
He would then tell them to search the flocks of under aged daughters of loyal followers for the best birthing hips.
When the disciples asked if he wanted a blonde, brunette, Indian or redhead, he always replied.....

Bring 'Em Young....


Ankyu


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 5, 2016)

Bring 'Em Young....

Genius. Like S'all Good, man.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 5, 2016)

That was Rodney Dangerfield in Vegas at the HBO Comedy House with Kinneson.
We literally vomited for weeks watching these shows.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 5, 2016)

I was in Vegas with my brothers years ago. Two things stood out:

1. We watched the Holyfield-Lennox Lewis fight on big screen projection with 500 other guys. It was a travesty-Lewis won convincingly and it was judged to be a draw. Fixed.

2. Saw Dangerfield live. I thought I was gonna die from laughing.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 5, 2016)

Ain't that the truth.
I actually was the Pianist for John Biner during those gigs.
He used me as the fool.
Wanted a young guy with chops, but called off all sorts of old tunes that I pretended I didn't know.
Sucked since I knew the tunes, but the money was really good.
Plus I got 365 extra for the SAG wavers everynight. SWEETNESS>>>

It was a culture shock, and Sam was the coolest guy.
Sat in with us doing his Jessica Hahn "Wild Thing" in the Lounge after the show.
The Pit Boss didn't know who he was.
Came up to the FOH and was trying to shut down the music, grabbing faders, shaking his fists, etc.
Kinneson kept singing "You lying little whore" and flipping the guy off.
I was a nervous wreck but when the Casino Manager came from his house to the gig to straighten things out, they were apologizing to Kinneson.
I asked if were OK and thankfully kept my gig.
It then became a weekly thing, along with Biker extra Dennis Berkeley singing Stormy Monday.
He was the Trump of Vegas and folks just jumped right in.
You could see dealers singing vulgar lyrics, etc.

Greatest times when those cats were rocking the house.
I can't even tell you what went on before during and after the shows.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 5, 2016)

Very cool gig!

Kinison's Love Song was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 5, 2016)

Twas classic indeed.
Do you remember the Dr. Ruth schtick...?
OMG The yelling at people...
Like in Back To School where Rodney was a student and Kinneson was the Professor....
Ive never laughed like that since, although Andrew Dice Clay with a wireless mic going outside harrassing female protestors came damn close...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 6, 2016)

Rodney Dangerfield? Caddyshack?


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 6, 2016)

he was indeed in Caddyshack.

Btw, totally OT-Baron, you were talking about your Mini going out of tune in another thread-I was playing synth bass in front of 15,000 people on a MicroMoog that went apeshit. Tuning decided to vary by about a fifth or so, depending on the note played. I tried to guess where it would mutate to next and transpose. it was not my happiest moment.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 6, 2016)

I actually smashed my first Mini Moog into its component parts in a famous London studio and then promptly went out and bought another one which had some kind of oscillator buffers that was meant to stop them from floating quite so much. Bob Moog spent a lot of time working on that stuff. 

I was playing on the same set as Manfred Manns Earthband somewhere one night and he was a great exponent of the Mini Moog and that started to float. I was watching Emerson with his big Moog when he got it early on and he was having a lot of trouble with the tuning. Quite common in those days.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 6, 2016)

Had an obx-a back in the day-digital control was a revelation, though something was lost in the sound. Still- memory slots! 128! Brilliant!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2016)

The OBX was the axe I used back then too.
I preferred all voice cards stay on a single sound, and I controlled the detuning on the 8 voice cards.
Pretty Fat sound.
Actual bothered John Bowen while he was building the Solaris begging for Separate Oscillator glide amounts.
He inserted a 6db Filter pre each Oscillator that acts as a lag processor by having different values per Osc.
You can hear the effect here. Sounds like a Guitar Bend kind of, but that's the sound I want for the little lead thing.




Then a more traditional Van Halen kind of stabbing glide.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 6, 2016)

Gosh Jimmy that takes me back! Some nice playing and a nice sound. The second one reminds me more of Pat Metheny rather than Van Halen. Great!

Back OT just for a second.

Has the last caucus taken care of Rubio. Naturally he will stay in for Florida.


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 6, 2016)

Agree with Baron, those tracks are dope Chim! 

Meanwhile, I think Rubio is circling the drain. Florida becomes a must win to even stay relevant. 

Just a week plus from looking like he was done, Cruz is back. As much as the GOP detests Trump, can they really stomach Cruz? 

And a really good day for Sanders, who after Super Tuesday looked to maybe be facing an huge uphill battle. Looking to split states yesterday, he got both.

This brings up the superdelegates again. I find it interesting that despite they're only being _pledged_, and not voted (and can change their vote, like they did with Obama 8 years ago) they are still counted in all media as being for Hillary. Hence, if you look at any media report of delegates, it reads like this:

Hillary: 1121
Bernie: 481

Wow, with 2,383 needed for the win, you might as well just vote for Hillary, right? But if you strip away the superdelegates, which are currently pledged at 490-19 for Hillary, and have been before the election really got started, here's what you get.

Hillary: 631
Bernie: 462

Considerably closer.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks yuze guys, old shit when Solaris was still being developed.

Rubio can go to Wall Street now as that's where access is sold,
For his attacking Trump when instructed by his superiors, the rewards promised are his only option left.
Eric Cantor forgot his constituency and received a similar promotion.
The days of politicians that get to DC and then become fundraisers is coming to an end.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 6, 2016)

I also pray when this race is over that Tulsi Gabbard, a real Liberal, get credit for authenticity like Bernie has.
I look at Warren and really can't stand her phony schtick, yet the DC elites using Uncle Joe have injected their lawyer/lying/fake Liberal crap.
What does "not ruling out support for Sanders" even mean...?
Can't these tax paid mooches just speak clearly...?
I guess going to facebook, then taking a poll, then making an ambiguous remark like that is politically correct.

But I am quite sure political correctness is long gone after this cycle.
Thank God too, I hate people who take a poll before they speak....that means they will do whatever the avatars in make believe land on twitter and facebook suggest...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 9, 2016)

Another good night for Trump. Rubio needs to step down soon just to make a contest out of it. Has to wait for Florida, but after that, he needs to move on.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 9, 2016)

Trump is sick.
His QVC style infomercial was hilarious.
Reporters are starting to cash in on his popularity by trying to piss him off.
He thrashes them severely and the next day they're front page too.
The world is definately considering sending nukes over right now in a pre emptive strike,
But all of a sudden Obama is forced to strike using spec. Ops. which sends a message that he can fundraise while monitoring the middle east southwest asia and north and east africa.

We are definately in strange 21st century waters.

I predict Soros will just enter the race when Clinton gets cuffed during a town hall meeting.


----------



## Red (Mar 9, 2016)

Should I be happy for the fact that "classical music" in this period will be regarded as that of Russia under Stalin?
or Austro-german scene pre ww2?
Maybe not too fascist, but similar magnitude of hysteria and totalitarianism.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice tracks Jimmy!-totally takes me back. Now you just need Cobham on drums......


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's a cool morph....


----------



## Baron Greuner (Mar 10, 2016)

Ben Carson endorses Trump. 

Obama blames Cameron for the mess in Libya.

No. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 10, 2016)

I blame Benny Hill.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 11, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Here's a cool morph....


----------

